# My horse adventures!



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Hi,
We buy train and find good homes for horses. We have 7 at the moment, 3 we have had for over a year and would never sell, Lighting, Freckle, and sunshine! The other 4 we are training then we will find them a good home, Star, Cheyenne, Molly, and Angel. 
Here are all 7 of our horses information.
Lighting: 10 years old, Palomino, and 15.2 hands.
Freckle: 13 years old, Sorrel, and 14.5 hands.
Sunshine: 3 years old, Sorrel, and 12 hands, She is SOO WELL TRAINED!
Star: 10 years old, Appaloosa, and 13.5 hands
Cheyenne: 3 years old, Sorrel, and 13 hands.
Molly: 12 years old, palomino, and 15 hands.
Angel: 14 years old, palomino paint, and 15 hands.
:cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Nobody one cares!!!!!!????????


----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

Horsegirl80 said:


> Nobody one cares!!!!!!????????



Beautiful horses. Love the paint.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Freckle is such a cute name--she looks like a sweetheart. All are beautiful though--great pix!.


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

Lovely horses and ponies. You should share more of your adventures with them.

Off topic: I am curious, so please forgive me for prying, but why do you ride in a skirt?; I ask because I find that those stirrup leathers always pinch me if I don't wear tights.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

All are lovely horses...
I would have a hard time letting that paint go too...just gorgeous markings and such presence.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Twalker said:


> Beautiful horses. Love the paint.


Ikr! We are trying to find her a good home at the moment!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Horsegirl80 said:


> Ikr! We are trying to find her a good home at the moment!



I would be sorely tempted but I have enough right now, my barn is full.

Would be a _great_ horse with those looks for anyone doing 4H or play day fun shows & competitions, forget going down the trail on such a "looker"...
sigh...
:runninghorse2:..


----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

Horsegirl80 said:


> Ikr! We are trying to find her a good home at the moment!



I wish I could take her but just can't do it. Hope someone will buy her soon. Good luck.


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Elsie said:


> Lovely horses and ponies. You should share more of your adventures with them.
> 
> Off topic: I am curious, so please forgive me for prying, but why do you ride in a skirt?; I ask because I find that those stirrup leathers always pinch me if I don't wear tights.


It's ok! I am Catholic. I wear jeans under my skirt alot!


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

horselovinguy said:


> All are lovely horses...
> I would have a hard time letting that paint go too...just gorgeous markings and such presence.
> 
> Ik!


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Paint!


----------



## Elsie (Nov 14, 2018)

That is one pretty horse  And obviously a sweetheart to boot. Well done with all your training!


----------



## Horsegirl80 (May 10, 2019)

Long time no see......... .😁


----------

